# My experience of learning Thumb Ring Archery



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

I was shooting 70# compound bow previously but eventually I'm interested to shoot traditional bow with thumb ring, Asian style specifically...

So, I bought myself Samick SKB 60# from Lancaster Archery ($169) somewhere early September, and made myself PVC thumb ring (lips design) base on what I saw in Youtube. 









(D.I.Y lips thumb ring made of PVC)

First day shooting with thumb ring using 60# bow is the most painful experience to me. I barely use my thumb to do anything before and suddently my thumb is under great pressure of 60# bowstring. Many way I tried but still it's very paintful and it's very hard for me to draw the bow up to full draw, most of the time I release it half way. Nevertheless, I keep practicing everyday... So one day I found & read article about this different type of Archery thumb ring, which they call Manchu/Chinese/Cylindrical Thumb ring (picture below), 










look easier to make one so I cut 3/4" pvc pipe and glued it to fitting to add some thickness, tried it and well.. my thumb still in pain but at least not as much as I'm using lips shape thumb ring.




























Although my thumb are swollen, turn black and in pain, I keep practice shooting and only after about 3 weeks continuous practice, I don't have trouble anymore to draw my 60# Samick SKB all the way to my right ear (as anchor point) . Those pain feeling before are now turn to fun shooting, my arrow grouping also getting smaller. I barely miss my coconut target at 10m now. my thumb skin are getting thicker & harder & slightly bigger than before & of course my draw length are increased from 27" (compound bow) to 29" . Since we plant bamboo around our yard, so I make few thumb ring out of bamboo tree, which is lighter than PVC, and it's look nicer to wear on middle finger while i'm not shooting.



















( Yes, that's Missouri Meerschaum)

As you can see below (picture taken few minutes ago, at my work place), my right thumb are now darker & bigger than left thumb, but I have no problem to draw 60# bow anymore (4th week of my thumb ring shooting practice). Grey key chain on the right side of the picture is my PVC thumb ring. I made for about 6 in total now.. it's very easy to make one.. if you have complete tools at home










Btw, I learned to shoot with this thumb from video below, someone has uploaded it and thanks to him 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY2fjnCdRR0






My full setup for this thumb ring archery is:

Samick SKB 60#
Goldtip 5575 (400 spine) uncut shaft, 100g point, 2" blazer vanes
Bambo & PVC thumb ring (home made)
10m - 15m target distance


My best advise, start with low poundage bow to reduce thumb pain & learning proper way faster, Don't give up.. No Pain No Gain :wink:


----------



## jasboj (Feb 7, 2011)

What are the advantages to shooting this way now that you have been doing it?


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

to me;

- longer draw length (without string slapping my arm)
- crispy release
- this type of thumb ring are easy to make one with almost zero cost, compare to buying finger glove
- Asian bow, specifically my Samick SKB, are super light to carry around, 350g on my scale (0.8 lbs)


----------



## Paul_J (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for posting that. I've tried the lip ring but never the Manchu, I'll have to make one now and give it a shot.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

Start with lower poundage bow for easy learning & to reduce some pain on your thumb at the early stage of learning process. Section drawing of thumb ring below are based on my ring measurement, for those who want to D.I.Y it may vary for each person. You could use PVC, bamboo, wood, steel pipe & etc. base on personal preference. Bamboo is the lightest so far 










take note on drawing I did tapered both inside and outside of the ring, but outside tapered is not necessary, it's just my preference. Height of the ring can be varies as well, I have 20mm, 25mm, 27mm in my collection and my best preference is 20mm. Wear it on your thumb with smaller diameter hole in first. check for its comfortable while wearing it, too tight or too loose will not work. Tight fit is the best


----------



## Arrowzen (Feb 14, 2014)

That is really cool! It's neat to see someone using the Manchu style ring. I've thought about trying it out but I've put so much effort into using and shooting an Ottoman and Arabic style ring I feel the Manchu way would be like starting over again, but still it is one of those shooting styles I like to behold.

Here are some photos of my most recent thumb ring I've made.

























I'm really satisfied with this one. It fits well on both thumbs, holds the string confidently, and has a snappy release.

Thanks for sharing and keep up the with the cool archery Iswandy.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

Since you already have that ring, I think it's the best you keep continuing practice your archery with that type of ring. The only reason I move to Manchu ring is because it's very easy to D.I.Y one out of PVC pipe or bamboo, which is available almost everywhere.


----------

